# Anno 1701 crashing due to graphics



## jabir_st (Mar 17, 2009)

hello dudes,
i got anno 1701 demo version
my pc config is

OS : WIN XP SERVICE PACK 2
CPU : INTEL PENTIUM 4 CPU 3.00GHZ(2CPUs)
RAM : 512MB
DIRECTX VERSION : 9.0c
DISPLAY 
CARD : INTEL 82865G GRAPHICS CONTROLLER
TYPE : INTERNAL
APPROX MEMORY : 96MB

after game goes it crashes out saying 
*"ur system does not meet minimum requriements"*
after all i just want to play the game , (even with lowest graphics possible)

so if anybody has solution please post or email me


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if its a laptop there is no fix.if its a desktop get a dedicated video card.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

anno 1701 or 1701 AD :

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows 2000/XP
Processor: 2.0 GHz
Memory: 512 MB
Hard Drive: 3.5 GB Free
Video Memory: 64 MB with 1.1 Pixel Shader
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive



it requires a dedicated video card with pixel shaders, Intel cards don't have pixel shader


----------



## jabir_st (Mar 17, 2009)

I cannot buy any dedicated video card now . do have any other solutions like doing some changes in graphics acceleration or patching like thay?pls tell me


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry, but no.
Minimum requirements are bare minimum.
The problem with Intel integrated graphics chipsets (especially older ones such as yours) is that they don't support a number features that newer games _require_ to run.
Anno 1701 requires hardware T&L and pixel shader 1.1, which your chipset does not support.

The best you could do is upgrade your graphics drivers (but that still won't allow you to play the game). However, they ended support for that particular model in 2007, so it is unlikely that the drivers will do much for you.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you can buy a low end card if you want, but that won't help much it'll play the game, and depending on your system, I don't think you are willing to play new games.
so you can get a Geforce 6200 for 35 to 40$ (if you have an AGP slot)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130233
and if you have a PCIe you can get a Geforce 8400 GS for 40$ 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187007

now remember I gave you these two cards suggestions because you have an old system, now with a 8400 GS you could play games that you never could run them on your intel cards, so it's good for your system...
like Anno 1701 will run good on 8400 GS but bad on 6200
if you want to get one of those cards, please take a picture of your motherboard and I can help you a lot


----------



## jabir_st (Mar 17, 2009)

OK THANKS, I will try to buy a good video card .
mine is AGP ,suggest the best AGP card and best seller.
also i want to try updating my graphics driver,could u tell me how to upgrade.

i tried using device manger,right clicking display adapters and ran hardware update wizard, but it says ,could find match 

pls tell any suggestions or alternatives


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

click this link
it'll take you to your graphic card model page, choose your operating system and click GO

here are good video cards for you with good prices : 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161256

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131136R

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131090R

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103072

these are powerful AGP cards, it'll do a great job for you and I don't see them expensive at all for what they can do...


----------



## jabir_st (Mar 17, 2009)

OK please give me full version link.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

full version link?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

what do you mean by : Full version link?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

You were warned about this already. I can't understand why you want the full version of the game, since it's been made quite clear that your system can't run it. Regardless of the reason though, we will not help you acquire an illegal copy of the game.

This thread has been closed.

DO NOT ASK FOR FURTHER HELP WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES.


----------

